# I need new soles for my SIDI Dominator shoes, where to get them...!?



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

The shoes are the dominator I (or maybe II from 98 or so) with orange soles, but at the moment I don't care for colors as long as the fit the shoes (size 11) h^ll I don't even care if the are made by Sidi or not..

Ps: I look on the net for some time with out much luck..


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

http://search.yahoo.com/r/_ylt=A0oG...=1368876477/**https://www.sidismallparts.com/


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Dirty $anchez said:


> http://search.yahoo.com/r/_ylt=A0oG...=1368876477/**https://www.sidismallparts.com/


Doh...

Thanks

Even then I still did not find the soles for my old shoes..


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Sad news from SIDI..


> Thank you for your email.
> 
> Unfortunately, MTB Dominator soles are not replaceable.
> 
> ...


----------



## AmericanTemplar (Mar 26, 2010)

I actually saw a blog where someone replaced their Dominator soles by grinding off the old ones and using the soles from the replaceable models. Could probably find it with google.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

AmericanTemplar said:


> I actually saw a blog where someone replaced their Dominator soles by grinding off the old ones and using the soles from the replaceable models. Could probably find it with google.


..
thanks I was thinking the same thing, after all they can not be that different..


----------



## AmericanTemplar (Mar 26, 2010)

Supposedly those replaceable soles aren't nearly as durable as the original Dominator ones though. Some people said they started falling apart after a few rides. :0


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

AmericanTemplar said:


> Supposedly those replaceable soles aren't nearly as durable as the original Dominator ones though. Some people said they started falling apart after a few rides. :0


Oh really that I did not know..

Maybe the "Vibram" way is the way to go..


----------



## AmericanTemplar (Mar 26, 2010)

Sidi Spider SRS Shoes Reviews


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

AmericanTemplar said:


> Sidi Spider SRS Shoes Reviews


Thanks for the link, yes the soles sound pretty weak, actually is the same case with the SRS motorcycle soles, they wear out way to fast and actually they don't even grip that well


----------



## deano machineo (Dec 20, 2009)

This has been my major beef with Sidi and their SRS soles. The toe is the first to go in my rocky area. The rest of the sole will last a while. But the toes just die. A rock strike or even a single hike-a-bike destroys the toe. Of course you can't buy the toe by itself. 
I talked to SIDI about this a couple times and they assured me they were making a new version with a harder material. BS. It never happened. 
There was a guy I talked to at a race that had some toes made from Delrin. They were machined and looked decent.


----------

